

"Hand-Drawn" Vector Graphics Editor in Javascript - rcfox
http://stevehanov.ca/blog/index.php?id=93

======
elblanco
A good idea might be to put a "styles" principle into other vector graphics
tools that alter the line style to conform to certain principles. (maybe they
do this already, I don't use much vector graphics software myself).

------
pierrefar
Looks very cool. Worked well in a quick session. Reminds me of Raphael and
others.

Shame the license doesn't seem to be clear in what it allows and doesn't. It
just has a generic copyright statement, which strictly speaking means you
can't do much with it.

------
10ren
Doesn't work in FF2.0 (unsurprisingly).

BTW: a nice thing about xkcd's drawing is that the heads are slightly off-
circular, to imply direction, tilt of head, and some cases even expression.

------
anigbrowl
I like it, but something is very wrong in Chrome (Dev track,
Win7/64)...keyboard commands don't work, shapes stick in the corner, no way to
stop drawing lines.

~~~
godDLL
Double-click.

~~~
BigO
godDLL indeed, thank you

------
palish
Doesn't work in Chrome 1.0.154.55 ..... :)

------
MaysonL
Works nicely on Webkit nightly.

